# Taurus PT92 :: Beretta 92 ?



## Justsqueeze (Mar 17, 2008)

Do these magazines inter-change?


cheers


Howard


----------



## DSVETeran1990 (Mar 9, 2008)

yes and no. i have a taurus 92 and use the baretta mags and have found that some dont lock without pushing the mag release while driving the mag home. i have a 30 round mag that i have to hold in while firing. might just be my weapon though.:smt1099


----------



## Ron Horvath (Apr 10, 2008)

*Taurus PT92::Bretta92?*

When I first got my Taurus PT92 I wanted extra clips and took my gun to a Beretta guy and we tried his clips,seems the slot that the release fits in is in a slightly differant position,was told I could grind the slot a little and it would work,but it would be hard to get it correct.Found a local guy that sold 15,20,and 30 round clips fo $20.00 ea., any size same price.I got 2 ea. 15s & 20s. Not sure he is still around, but if so I'll post his info.


----------

